# Moly grease for headtube/wheel bearings?



## Offline (Jun 20, 2011)

anyone use molybdenum based grease on bike bearings? why or why not?


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

Offline said:


> anyone use molybdenum based grease on bike bearings? why or why not?


No real reason why not. Moly greases are excellent and can't do the bearing anything but good. Keep in mind that you want a grease base that's not going to add excess drag.

There is a flip side. Most Moly greases are black, and many find that objectionable, since they can't tell if it's dirty. Also, if you ride in the winter, keep in mind that heavy duty greases may stiffen materially when cold. I remember having to deal with a headset that felt like I was steering an old truck one very cold January.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Lightweight moly*



Offline said:


> anyone use molybdenum based grease on bike bearings? why or why not?


The moly greases I have seen have been pretty high viscosity, which makes them great for wheel bearings in cars but not so much for bicycles. They would be fine for a headset. For most people, a black grease is not the right answer because they want to be able to see if the grease is contaminated. Campy bearing grease is white.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> For most people, a black grease is not the right answer because they want to be able to see if the grease is contaminated. Campy bearing grease is white.


That's why I like Phil Wood. The translucent green color shows even minor contamination.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I have a tub of white automotive lithium grease that I use for bearings. Cheap and a tub lasts forever. I use marine grease (boat trailer hubs) on the CB Candy pedals on the commuter. The stuff is a little thick but it won't flush out in a downpour.


----------

